# Top Gear is on..... Now!



## ITSonlyREECE

New series just started on BBC 2


----------



## Kimo

I'd started to get bored of it but this is pretty funny :lol:


----------



## tobiasnugent

The alarms bit was funny coz its so true!


----------



## Kerr

I normally still enjoy Top Gear, but tonight is struggling for me. 

I liked the idea of the 80s hot hatches, they've just completely overplayed it to silly levels.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Predictable, regurgitated, sh!te


----------



## Kimo

Bored now

Just dragging


----------



## tobiasnugent

yeah turned it off utter rubbish


----------



## Derekh929

Good start, poor middle and just dragged on at end , bring on the P1 now


----------



## slineclean

bring on dragons den


----------



## Kimo

Derekh929 said:


> Good start, poor middle and just dragged on at end , bring on the P1 now


Basically what I was going to say :lol:


----------



## R14CKE

I must say the amount of editing. That had gone on I was surprised at. I would defiantly recommend putting your name down on the waiting list I had a brilliant day out never laughed so much


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

R14CKE said:


> I must say the amount of editing. That had gone on I was surprised at. I would defiantly recommend putting your name down on the waiting list I had a brilliant day out never laughed so much


What's the website to register?

I'm looking forward to some of the cars being tested. I did get slightly bored of the challenge in today's episode though, especially after getting my hopes up about testing some old school hot hatches.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Don't like it like I used too. They used to do proper reviews and road test of cars. Now I am not sure witch direction it's heading or what they are trying to do.


----------



## R14CKE

ITSonlyREECE said:


> What's the website to register?
> 
> I'm looking forward to some of the cars being tested. I did get slightly bored of the challenge in today's episode though, especially after getting my hopes up about testing some old school hot hatches.


http://www.applausestore.com/mobile/index.php


----------



## Exotica

Pretty poor start.


----------



## Gary_LB

It started off ok for me but the last 15 minutes was appalling!


----------



## Poohbore

Did they say where the diused army base was ? It looks like the one 2 miles from me in caerwent.

Like the programme but the little challengs are predictable and boring


----------



## Kerr

I would have liked to have seen the programme being far more simple. 

Find a few genuine 80/90s hot hatches and put them in real tests against modern cars. 

I'd find that more interesting.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Gary_LB said:


> It started off ok for me but the last 15 minutes was appalling!


I second that; turned over when star in a reasonably priced car was on then turned back on for a garbage last 15 minutes. Looking forward to the P1 in Belgium next week though.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Kerr said:


> I would have liked to have seen the programme being far more simple.
> 
> Find a few genuine 80/90s hot hatches and put them in real tests against modern cars.
> 
> I'd find that more interesting.


It would've been good to test a few hot hatches from different generation.

I was hoping a 205 GTI and/or a Williams Clio were going to make appearances...


----------



## warren

My 9 year old step son will love it...need I say more.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Some of it was rubbish, but then its better than watching the other rubbish on tv.


----------



## Blueberry

I thought it was utter rubbish. I hope the rest of the series Improves.


----------



## kings..

Total sh!t.. they regurgitate the same concepts every series with a twist. TopGear has had its day now. It is time to wrap it up in my opinion. Id rather watch a more factual show hosted by james and guy martin


----------



## Rabidracoon28

You just knew that James would trundle around that supermarket and Jeremy would smash it all to bits. Very boring and predictable.


----------



## warren

There is a opening for a new show. I won't miss top gear as it is now.


----------



## Ravinder

Was quite disappointed with it. It's less about the cars now.


----------



## Chrisr1806

It's light entertainment on a Sunday night! I for one enjoyed it, I watch Fifth Gear for the facts.

If you don't like it, don't watch it!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

THIS is light entertainment also for a Sunday night!

If you don't like it, don't read it! (Sorry pal couldn't resist)


----------



## sbrocks

Good basis for a show...the 80's/90's hot hatches v new models...but had it been taken seriously it could have been - "EPIC"....as it was, it was very poor, sacriligeous to kill off iconic cars too, these wern't caravans 

Was really hoping for 205 GTI and Renault 5 Turbo's alongside the GTI Golf etc....and a few 1/4 miles and handling courses could have proven well worth watching


----------



## Rabidracoon28

sbrocks said:


> Was really hoping for 205 GTI and Renault 5 Turbo's alongside the GTI Golf etc....and a few 1/4 miles and handling courses could have proven well worth watching


Exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## RaceGlazer

A huge disappointment, though if you recall, the opener of the last series was also very bad - so much so that JC apologised for it, promising better shows later. At least that turned out to be the case, hopefully this will too.

It had more missed opportunities than David Moyes...


----------



## pringle_addict

kings.. said:


> I'd rather watch a more factual show hosted by James and Guy Martin


Now that *would* be good!


----------



## Kiashuma

I enjoyed it, it was predictable but a good laugh never less.

Don't think they will get a job wrapping cars any time soon


----------



## Starbuck88

I am a true fan of TopGear, always get the mag, all the DVDs etc, Clarksons DVD at Christmas etc been to TopGear Live....never been able to get tickets for the recordings, keep putting myself onto the waiting list.

Disappointed with last nights episode...usual crap now that I'm getting bored of, need to have at least one car review of something new surely?!?!

Hopefully the rest of the series will pick up, definitely looking forward to the McClaren!


----------



## hotwaxxx

It was fairly awful.

Hopefully, the next few episodes should be good following the montage at the beginning of yesterday's show.


----------



## Onrcnn

I actually laugh at some parts but this was seriously not about cars.. I hope it will get better next week, at least we will see the new Mclaren in action


----------



## mr.t

I enjoyed it to be honest.It made me laugh (Y)
Cant wait to see what they say about the alfa 4c


----------



## Guitarjon

I really enjoy Top gear as a program about cars with a bit of humour - even if it isn't to everybodies taste. It's easy watching light hearted TV. 

Annoys me all the die hard car fact fans moaning about it. They all watch it and complain after. If it's that bad just stop watching it?


----------



## josh mck

Far to many fake crashes in top gear now, and them fake explosions were an insult to the average human being... Almost as cringy as the fast and the furious comedy's


----------



## Kerr

Guitarjon said:


> I really enjoy Top gear as a program about cars with a bit of humour - even if it isn't to everybodies taste. It's easy watching light hearted TV.
> 
> Annoys me all the die hard car fact fans moaning about it. They all watch it and complain after. If it's that bad just stop watching it?


You do have your usual whingers that will add the same moan no matter what, but even big TG fans couldn't enjoy last night.


----------



## auditek

It's now a show in which 3 morons rip the sh*t out of the tv license payers for their own amusement..THIS HAS GOT TO STOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerr

auditek said:


> It's now a show in which 3 morons rip the sh*t out of the tv license payers for their own amusement..THIS HAS GOT TO STOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just change the channel. You don't actually have to watch.

I manage to avoid a lot of programmes a lot worse. Eastenders 3-4 times a week for one.


----------



## kings..

Kerr, With respect the majority are singing from the same song sheet. The show has simply progressively declined to a point where its almost obvious they are trying to fill the time slot. 

You have to remember this show is effectively funded by the general public. To see cars, caravans, property etc smashed up at "our" cost in such a juvenile fashion by 50+ yr olds (pretending to be teenagers) is just not that funny anymore.

I have watched Topgear since the days of Quentin Wilson and Chris Goffey, Tiff etc. Back then the show had some jovial content but remained largely as a factual review based show. Jeremy Clarkson has now strangled the life out of the show, the dvd's too are atrocious.

I still put the show on when a new serious starts; in the hope it will be a good one. I sincerely hope this latest series gathers momentum and has some good content, otherwise I wouldn't be surprised if it gets wrapped up. The fact individuals want to comment on the show and its content suggests to me their disappointment, you cannot argue with the voice of many! at some point you have to listen.


----------



## danwel

Watched it last night and if you turn the brain off its quite funny. I have and will watch it with these 3 clowns in it as they make me laugh


----------



## Kerr

kings.. said:


> Kerr, With respect the majority are singing from the same song sheet. The show has simply progressively declined to a point where its almost obvious they are trying to fill the time slot.
> 
> You have to remember this show is effectively funded by the general public. To see cars, caravans, property etc smashed up at "our" cost in such a juvenile fashion by 50+ yr olds (pretending to be teenagers) is just not that funny anymore.
> 
> I have watched Topgear since the days of Quentin Wilson and Chris Goffey, Tiff etc. Back then the show had some jovial content but remained largely as a factual review based show. Jeremy Clarkson has now strangled the life out of the show, the dvd's too are atrocious.
> 
> I still put the show on when a new serious starts; in the hope it will be a good one. I sincerely hope this latest series gathers momentum and has some good content, otherwise I wouldn't be surprised if it gets wrapped up. The fact individuals want to comment on the show and its content suggests to me their disappointment, you cannot argue with the voice of many! at some point you have to listen.


The programme still pulls in huge viewing figures and sells all over the world. Why would they stop what is still an extremely popular worldwide show?

It's only on for short series over the year, it's hardly the biggest drain on your licence fee.

Yes there is a lot of people not happy, but there is a lot more programmes that offer me absolutely nothing on the BBC.

Each to their own.


----------



## TOMMY_RS

Still havn't had time to watch the first episode, looking forward to it though.


----------



## Stezz

Thing is.... 5th Gear has gone stupid now as well.

The last episode I watched was the Jaguar Sport Brake test.

"Lets see if this car is faster than the saloon"....why? these car's were not built to thrash around a track and driving at stupid speeds. It's a motorway cruiser you idiots, try testing on a motorway.

I do agree and disagree with some points here, but at the end of the day I know when I watch it, it's very unlikely I will see many or any reviews of cars and just take it now as a Sunday night laugh.

But if they reviewed normal road cars as well as the Veyrons and Lambo's, they could easily fill each episode with a least 3 reviews, but in honesty, I can't see that happening unless Clarkson and Hammond leave.


----------



## Tricky Red

Are we not just pandering to the egos of these three by adding to the viewing figures? 

It is a genuine shame as May is intelligent and doesn't need these hangers on really. They're all nearly or at least 50 and it needs new legs. 

Looking forward to a new 5th Gear series.


----------



## Kerr

Next week will be good. Any car fan will be excited to see such a car in action. 

I don't want to see the programme made up of normal everyday car reviews. You can just as easily pop down your local dealer and form your own opinion. 

The requirement should be hot hatchbacks as a minimum. Things that excite people. 

We seem to be stuck in a vicious cycle on here with Top Gear. People keep complaining, they then keep watching it, they then complain again, they then keep watching it.......

They keep Top Gear threads alive by continously posting about it. 

I don't follow how people can dedicate so much time to something they don't like when there is an easy solution. 

It was a poor episode on Sunday, but even if next week is a classic, DW will still be full of moaning. 

Change the channel.


----------



## woody23

5.5 million viewers on Sunday, highest series opener since 2011 apparently


----------



## Dixondmn

The same thread comes up at the start of any new series. I can't blame people for tuning in each time, but why the complaints.
Yes the explosions were stupid, as was the nova on its side in various 'sketches' but it's been like this for years and the franchise makes millions. The BBC is a business unlike any other! you pay for the shows to be made and they sell it on to other BBC markets to make profit. This is no surprise to anyone, as it's been discussed many times.

Just because there are thousands of petrol heads in the UK doesn't mean we're entitled to a factual motoring show. I think the reason people find it boring is because it's been 'done to death'. We all like the Top Gear challenges from 2004 era, but sadly they have been done already.
The polar challenge was the last genuinely decent show, but I'll still watch it every week because it's just what men do on a Sunday.


----------



## InvaderZim

Kerr said:


> .... I don't follow how people can dedicate so much time to something they don't like when there is an easy solution ....


For me at least it is always a bit hard to let go when a show I once loved loses what it had. I kept watching for awhile hoping that the next episode would have the magic back. I finally gave up and now I'm just skimming through old episodes.

My only real complaint is they don't seem to have the fun they once did making the show so that makes it less fun to watch.

It is often a big letdown when shows I like get cancelled but at the same time there is something I appreciate about being able to remember them fondly rather than watching them slowly get worse and worse. So for me I just watch the old Top Gears laugh at them, and mostly forget there are new ones. But it is easy for me since I don't get the new shows here without buying the episodes.


----------



## graham1970

My only disapointment with tg is the plain stupid over the top waste of program time they often come up with...I mean tgpd...come on guys


----------



## Kerr

This better be good!


----------



## s29nta

that alfa is:argie:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Is top Gear ment to be a show about cool cars and motoring news? Not anymore it is!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

That Alfa 4c was gorgeous. Looking forward to the P1 now


----------



## Kerr

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is top Gear ment to be a show about cool cars and motoring news? Not anymore it is!


Take it you aren't watching tonight then?

Alfa 4C and the new Mclaren.


----------



## adamb87

im enjoying it tonight but hate the star in reasonably priced car. never have liked it apart from when cameron diaz was on haha


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Here we go..... P1 time!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigslippy

Shouldve called it the Widowmaker :lol:


----------



## mattcoupturbo

Great episode tonight, the 4C was a gorgeous and I'd have one in a flash if I had 45k sat doing nothing. The P1 was just mind boggling, it's insane to drive on Forza lol. Can't to see it up against the Porsche.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> Take it you aren't watching tonight then?
> 
> Alfa 4C and the new Mclaren.


That's how interested I am now about the show that I no longer believe they show anything worth while, hence I did not know they showed these cars, at worst it's very inconsistent.


----------



## s29nta

some machine that p1:doublesho


----------



## Kerr

Thought it was pretty good. 

Great to see the 4C and Mclaren. I wanted to see just how fast it really is. Need to wait for the head to head with the Porsche.

Even though it was a decent program, I can already guess what I'm going to read on here.


----------



## Parlivus

I have a 4C on order, left the deposit on a cancelled order last week


----------



## Kriminal

adamb87 said:


> im enjoying it tonight but hate the star in reasonably priced car. never have liked it apart from when cameron diaz was on haha


^ I've got to admit, I was starting to think the same last night about the 'star in a car' bit - wondering whether they need to find some other more interesting thing to do with 'em :devil:


----------



## Kerr

They need to get good guests that have an interest in cars and can make a good discussion on cars, rather than someone on to punt a new film. 

There has been quite a few guests that have been good. I do agree most are pretty poor.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Kerr said:


> They need to get good guests that have an interest in cars and can make a good discussion on cars, rather than someone on to punt a new film.
> 
> There has been quite a few guests that have been good. I do agree most are pretty poor.


Couldn't agree more Kerr. Every boring guest is only on now to plug or promote something. Get some proper petrolheads on like when Eric Bana was on. Jay Kay, Rowan Atkinson, Tiff Needell lol;-)


----------



## muzzer

I quite enjoyed Tom Hiddlestone as SIARPC last night, he was witty, self effacing and not at all look at me. The bit where he was on about the helocopter flying over London while he did his whole "British are precise" bit then admitted to cacking himself the minute the camera was off was very funny. Makes a change from the likes of the Danny Boyle or Hugh Bonneville love ins.


----------



## m2srt

My idea, 

Get rid of the reasonably priced car, replace it with something really over powered and hard to drive, find the most annoying celebs you can find and hey presto, you are back in business!


----------



## LeadFarmer

m2srt said:


> My idea,
> 
> Get rid of the reasonably priced car, replace it with something really over powered and hard to drive, find the most annoying celebs you can find and hey presto, you are back in business!


Or howabout 'drunken star in a reasonably priced car'.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

How about blindfolded reality TV star in a reasonably priced car??


----------



## muzzer

I'm sure they know it needs freshening up but it's a case of how to do it without losing their fanbase.


----------



## johanr77

Personally I find the films about the hyper cars, road trips and specials pretty good. What I find naff is the scripted gags we're meant to believe are hilarious accidents, it's unneccesary and actually detracts from three guys who can be naturally funny when just observed. Thankfully there is more good stuff than bad stuff in the average series, I find the earlier series were better it's the last few years with the India special, the sweeney film and the old hot hatch tests where they really push it too far.


----------



## Kerr

Tonight there is a road trip using the VW up, Ford Fiesta and Dacia Sandero. That'll keep the guys who want to see normal cars on the show.

They also have Zenvo ST1 which is a 1100BHP hyper car. That'll keep the petrolhead's attention.

James Blunt is the guest. That'll keep Risingpower's interest.


----------



## Kriminal

Kerr said:


> Tonight there is a road trip using the VW up, Ford Fiesta and Dacia Sandero. That'll keep the guys who want to see normal cars on the show.
> 
> They also have Zenvo ST1 which is a 1100BHP hyper car. That'll keep the petrolhead's attention.
> 
> James Blunt is the guest. That'll keep Risingpower's interest.


:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

The feature for the town cars was good. I enjoyed it. 

The hyper car was something else. Although a complete flop made for a good story. I enjoyed it. 

James Blunt was actually quite funny. He's getting married. RP is devastated.


----------



## bigslippy

The new lambo looked good .


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Good show tonight i thought. Best so far for me.


----------



## Chrisr1806

Totally agree, brilliant episode tonight!:thumb:


----------



## S63

Was it a thumbs up or down for the Dacia?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

That Chernobyl town looked like a COD map


----------



## Puntoboy

Rabidracoon28 said:


> That Chernobyl town looked like a COD map


Errr it was. The Ferris wheel was in the game.


----------



## Kerr

S63 said:


> Was it a thumbs up or down for the Dacia?


They didn't really cover too much on the cars. James was defensive based on cost as the Fiesta 125bhp 1.0 was over £17k that Richard was raving about.

It was rather basic, but when you are a fraction of the cost, you can't expect similar.

They were messing about with them and not much of the nonsense of late that's been too staged.

Genuinely a good program tonight. The hypercar was very incident prone and pretty embarrassing overall.

You could tell the guys were enjoying themselves tonight and it passes over.

It'll be on the iplayer by now.


----------



## Kerr

The Golf GTi and BMW M135i are on soon. 

Apparently Jezza has a big moment in the M135i losing it at high speed in the heavy rain. 130mph according to rumours.


----------



## AS_BO

Kerr said:


> The Golf GTi and BMW M135i are on soon.
> 
> Apparently Jezza has a big moment in the M135i losing it at high speed in the heavy rain. 130mph according to rumours.


Love anything with the M135i at the minute. Definitely considering it as my next car. Seems to be all things to all people, great all round performance car.


----------



## alexharvey

Rabidracoon28 said:


> That Chernobyl town looked like a COD map


it is a map from cod modern warfare i think , the flats are the same !!! lol


----------



## craigeh123

That orange car was stunning to look at but clearly a little bit ****e ! I thought the challenge was good this week, for some reason id like to visit chernobyl don't know why but i just find the whole look of the place eerie and intriguing


----------



## Kiashuma

craigeh123 said:


> That orange car was stunning to look at but clearly a little bit ****e ! I thought the challenge was good this week, for some reason id like to visit chernobyl don't know why but i just find the whole look of the place eerie and intriguing


With you on that, would like visit it too, very intriguing.


----------



## B17BLG

craigeh123 said:


> That orange car was stunning to look at but clearly a little bit ****e ! I thought the challenge was good this week, for some reason id like to visit chernobyl don't know why but i just find the whole look of the place eerie and intriguing


Me too!

Lets see if a travel company will do a group buy?


----------



## bigmac3161

U sure u not saw Chernobyl diaries


----------



## B17BLG

bigmac3161 said:


> U sure u not saw Chernobyl diaries


Yeah with the bears and funny people running round haha!


----------



## craigeh123

I was planning on releasing 4 turtles and a rat and hoping . . .


----------



## muzzer

The bit i always find sad about Chernobyl is the guys who had to do the clean up, you saw a brief glimpse of them on TG. Leather apron, dust mask, leather gauntlets and boots and that was there lot. They were allowed to shovel the radioactive waste for 90 seconds but had to sprint up to the roof, work for 90 seconds, then sprint back to their shelter. Most of them are dead or dying now and all their families got was a medal.
Very sad but i guess i like others have a morbid curiosity and would like to go there.

Back on topic, i thought James Blunt was very very funny as he was last time and the three little cars test was very good, if a little overshadowed by the whole chernobyl thing.


----------



## ardandy

You get more radiation at 40000ft than you do in a lot of parts of Chernobyl (that they let you in at). The problem is accumulative long term affects, not whats there.

Example: On a six-hour trip arranged in October 2008 the total dose was 4 microsieverts according to the meter (400 microroentgens). This was less than the total dose of the connecting two-hour flight, which was 6 microsieverts (600 microroentgens). Radiation levels by the power plant were 1.7 microsieverts per hour (170 microroentgens per hour) and they varied between 0.4 and 9.5 microsieverts per hour (40-950 microroentgens per hour) in the Pripyat amusement park. Thus, risks are pretty much non-existent as long as you don't get yourself contaminated.


----------



## Starbuck88

A friend of mine visited Chernobyl, there is only 1 official tour you can go on.

He said it was a very chilling but fascinating tour and they go in depth to tell you how it all happened and seemed quite open when asking questions etc.

Here's a few pictures from his trip:

This is the background levels on the outskirts of Chernobyl...normal background level is 0.10...










Actual vehicles that were sent in to the reactor when it all happened:










Carousel:










Wheel:










Dodgems:










This by far for me is the most harrowing, a school house:










Radioactive leaves, where water carrying irradiated dust had dripped from the schoolhouse roof, 262....yes 262 times the amount of normal background radiation....










Swimming Pool:










This is on the way towards THE Reactor, 10x normal background radiation:










Reactor Number 4 in its leaking concrete sarcophagus (yes this is how close they got):










This is a monument directly in front of the Reactor building:










Finally a whole body radiation scanner from that period too, still working I believe:










They were told for their few hour visit, they would receive the same amount of radiation that anybody would normally get via background radiation over a 3 week period. The route had been specially planned and permissed by the Government and different bodies.

It had only been set up due to there being so many tours that weren't safe etc so they had set up this official one to try and stop people doing it unsafely.

How safe even this is, I don't know if I would ever go...

What seems to me too is that my friend has lots more images but they are all full of greenery, wildlife etc....seems that area has thrived with nature since man left...


----------



## LeadFarmer

Fascinating. But were there any zombies?


----------



## AS_BO

I've downloaded a book on the iPad called dark Pripyat which documents the whole thing with more pictures...... Interesting read.


----------



## Natalie

AS_BO said:


> I've downloaded a book on the iPad called dark Pripyat which documents the whole thing with more pictures...... Interesting read.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4021216


----------



## AS_BO

Natalie said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4021216


Aye that's the one!!


----------



## Kerr

Would have liked to see that Caterham in the dry. Semi slicks in the wet was never going to work well. 

I didn't think that Disco Volante was that great looking. The front wheel arches didn't suit the car at all. The front was too fat and the wheels too sunken in.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Kerr said:


> Would have liked to see that Caterham in the dry. Semi slicks in the wet was never going to work well.
> 
> I didn't think that Disco Volante was that great looking. The front wheel arches didn't suit the car at all. The front was too fat and the wheels too sunken in.


But didn't it sound gorgeous:-D


----------



## James Bagguley

Swirly GTR anyone?!


----------



## bigslippy

Don't fancy my chances of out running the police cars:doublesho


----------



## Kerr

James Bagguley said:


> Swirly GTR anyone?!


Or the fact the panels weren't the same shade of red.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Can't stand that geezer who couldn't drive


----------



## Exotica

I use to Love Topgear but god it's dragging this series. I can't see how it's changed so much.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Can't stand that geezer who couldn't drive


The unfunny comedian.

He's bad and that Russell Kane is even worse. There is a lot of this style of rotten comedians on the go at the moment.

Other than him, another good watch tonight.,


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> The unfunny comedian.
> 
> He's bad and that Russell Kane is even worse. There is a lot of this style of rotten comedians on the go at the moment.
> 
> Other than him, another good watch tonight.,


I only caught the last half hour but yeah i thought it was ok:thumb: What about the cars the feds drive in Dubai!


----------



## Kerr

Exotica said:


> I use to Love Topgear but god it's dragging this series. I can't see how it's changed so much.


This is your post from early 2013. 


Exotica said:


> What I don't understand is how it went from being so good to so bad.


Here is your posts from 2011


Exotica said:


> Thank god for fifth gear and would be good if Top gear went back to doing this and save the dicking around for their DVD's.
> 
> Old Top Gear 1991 - Buying a diesel - YouTube





Exotica said:


> Pants. I actually did turn it over to watch strongest man .
> 
> What went wrong with TG ?
> 
> It was so good years ago .


Your post from early 2011


Exotica said:


> Worst series ever so far. Remember years ago on here you had pages of how good the show was.


This was 2009



Exotica said:


> Many years ago I would never miss a show, it was the best programme on the TV. Now I find myself on the laptop with this in the background.
> 
> Thankgod for Dave showing the early shows.


In a question about the worst program on TV you posted this in 2008



Exotica said:


> At the moment Top gear


For 6 years you've contiously complained about it.

Every time there is a top gear thread it's the same people who keep joining in and complaining.

After 6 years if you dislike it so much, why do you keep watching and complaining? Sounds a bit bonkers to me.


----------



## B17BLG

Jesus people must be bored


----------



## DMH-01

Stalking much :lol:


----------



## Kerr

DMH-01 said:


> Stalking much :lol:


Takes a few minutes using the search function. Handy tool at times.

Just making the point that people, not only Exotica, just seem to want to discredit Top Gear at every opportunity

It's a very strange state of affairs.


----------



## Ravinder

Tonight's episode was alright. Last weeks show is the best from the new bunch so far. Not too keen on Jack Whitehall myself.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I think us moaners keep watching it in the hope it will return to being the great entertainment it once was, and should still be.


----------



## Kiashuma

I enjoyed it, really like the Caterham 160. The star in car thing drags on now but enjoyed the rest.


----------



## Kerr

Kiashuma said:


> I enjoyed it, really like the Caterham 160. The star in car thing drags on now but enjoyed the rest.


I didn't quite get the 160. With 80bhp it is underpowered to me. The 160bhp per tonne power to weight ratio will be drastically hit with one person in it, never mind two.

It is still a lot of money for not a lot of car.

The 620 is mental though. Got to be a very good driver and have balls to drive that thing near the limit.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kiashuma said:


> I enjoyed it, really like the Caterham 160. The star in car thing drags on now but enjoyed the rest.


Not that I am in to caterhams but from 15k with a very similar BHP per ton as a Toyota GT86, (200bhp , 1240kg , 161 BHP per ton) , I reckon it will attract some buyers who like that kit car style.


----------



## B17BLG

Shaun said:


> Not that I am in to caterhams but from 15k with a very similar BHP per ton as a Toyota GT86, (200bhp , 1240kg , 161 BHP per ton) , I reckon it will attract some buyers who like that kit car style.


Agreed,maybe somebody who is serious about a track car but is a novice and whats to get to grips with a car with these charcteristics


----------



## 182_Blue

As for the episode last night i really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kiashuma

Kerr said:


> I didn't quite get the 160. With 80bhp it is underpowered to me. The 160bhp per tonne power to weight ratio will be drastically hit with one person in it, never mind two.
> 
> It is still a lot of money for not a lot of car.
> 
> The 620 is mental though. Got to be a very good driver and have balls to drive that thing near the limit.


I agree is does seem a bit underpowered but for the roads around here, i think it would be great fun. I had a read on there website this morning, it looks like a kit car, mabye i read it wrong?


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Not that I am in to caterhams but from 15k with a very similar BHP per ton as a Toyota GT86, (200bhp , 1240kg , 161 BHP per ton) , I reckon it will attract some buyers who like that kit car style.


A GT86 is perfectly good as an every day road car. Cars like Caterhams are simply weekend cars. I don't see them aiming at the same customers at all.

With 80bhp and terrible aerodynamics, the car won't reach 100mph on a very long straight.

That pace on a track day I think would end up rather intimidating. You would have cars catching you at a very big speed difference and you can't help feel exposed in small kit cars.


----------



## johanr77

Think Caterham know their customers better than anyone else. They wouldn't build an 80hp car if people didn't want it. Probably won't be their biggest seller but keeping in mind how their cars are built their not exactly making a big risk slipping a different engine in.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> A GT86 is perfectly good as an every day road car. Cars like Caterhams are simply weekend cars. I don't see them aiming at the same customers at all.
> 
> With 80bhp and terrible aerodynamics, the car won't reach 100mph on a very long straight.
> 
> That pace on a track day I think would end up rather intimidating. You would have cars catching you at a very big speed difference and you can't help feel exposed in small kit cars.


I never said it would attract the same customer as a GT86, I was purely comparing BHP per tonne of a Gt86, by style of car I meant kit car type looking cars, obviously a GT86 isn't the same style as a Caterham LOL, anyway maybe not everyone wants to take the Caterham on a track though so the power isn't an issue for them, i guess only Caterham will know when they start selling them.

Plenty of the kit cars run around with small power engines in them, perhaps caterham are trying to target these potential customers.

Just my opinion though


----------



## Kerr

Kiashuma said:


> I agree is does seem a bit underpowered but for the roads around here, i think it would be great fun. I had a read on there website this morning, it looks like a kit car, mabye i read it wrong?


You can buy it as a kit for £15k and build it yourself.

I'm sure it starts at £18k if you want it built for you.

Just reading you also have to pay to have it painted on top of the built cost. Another £1150 and the doors and roof were always optional.


----------



## Exotica

Kerr said:


> Takes a few minutes using the search function. Handy tool at times.
> 
> Just making the point that people, not only Exotica, just seem to want to discredit Top Gear at every opportunity
> 
> It's a very strange state of affairs.


Why is it very strange. I'm just saying why can't it be like it use to be. I'm allowed to post on a forum whether it's positive or negative and will continue to.

Now searching through people's posts over many years is strange. Maybe you should learn to ignore posts you don't agree with.


----------



## Kerr

Exotica said:


> Why is it very strange. I'm just saying why can't it be like it use to be.I'm allowed to post on a forum whether it's positive or negative and will continue to.
> 
> Now searching through people's posts over many years is strange. Maybe you should learn to ignore posts you don't agree with.


If I don't like a TV show, I wouldn't waste my evening to sit in and watch it every week. Then I wouldn't waste further time posting about it in every thread.

It is actually the same on numerous forums I use and no other program I see on TV seems to stir up the same negative reaction all the time. It usually is the same bunch of people on each forum though.

I never once said you couldn't post on the forum. All I was merely pointing out is for 6 full years you've been saying exactly the same thing in every Top Gear thread.

I'm all up for discussion and alternative opinion and give my own often enough.

It takes two minutes to filter out old posts and the system is set up to allow us to do that. I only picked a few when there was loads. You are far from the only one.

Wouldn't be the first time someone else has dragged up something I've said in one thread to take an irrelevant cheap shot in another thread.

Everybody occasionally has a look through other's posts. That's why many profiles have had thousands of views.

As I say though, you are entitled to your opinion, but 6 years ago you were saying it was years since TG was good, but still carry on watching. That to me is very strange over such a long long time.

Some of us still like it and enjoy a bit of banter over it. It just gets a bit tedious when you read comments that add nothing to the thread and aren't actually relevant to the discussion. It's just a whinge rather than making a decent debate or conversation about the matter.


----------



## Kerr

..*SPOILER ALERT*

Top Gear this Sunday sees the BMW M135i against the Golf GTi with the performance pack.

Jeremy does have a big off in the Beemer which I said weeks ago.

They've now done the lap times........

The Golf GTi did a 1:28.6 which is quicker than the Focus RS by a second. That's really impressive even if the RS isn't as fast as people made out.

The M135i did it in 1:25.1. That's faster than some really expensive bits of kit. I see it is quicker than a Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder.

That's serious performance. Be interesting to see how well a M235i does when fitted with a LSD rather than the M135is open diff.


----------



## B17BLG

They are impressive times, maybe we can see why prices in this range are creeping up as theperformance is matching some cracking cars


----------



## muzzer

Shaun said:


> As for the episode last night i really enjoyed it.


I hadn't seen the last episode until today and i did enjoy it overall but siarpc wasn't as good as some and that Disco. Volante is ugly!
Whilst i like the 620R, the 160 is all i would be able to use anyway and to be honest i quite like it.

As to Kerr's comments re this weeks show, i cant wait to see that test.


----------



## Ravinder

Aaron Paul (Jesse Pinkman) from Breaking Bad is gonna be on the show in the next few weeks. Can't wait. He also stars in the new Need for Speed movie.


----------



## Kerr

Ravinder said:


> Aaron Paul (Jesse Pinkman) from Breaking Bad is gonna be on the show in the next few weeks. Can't wait. He also stars in the new Need for Speed movie.


He's on tonight. I've never watched Breaking Bad so no idea who he is. Hopefully a car but.

As before the Golf GTi PP and BMW M135i are on it. The Porsche 918 Spyder too.

A feature on cycling too.


----------



## Ross

I am looking forward to it tonight.


----------



## 182_Blue

Think i may give tomorrows test drive a miss LOL.


----------



## Kerr

It would amaze me if the Golf is much cheaper to insure. Everyone pays peanuts to insure he M135i. 

I get quoted £200, so if the Golf is cheaper, it won't be by much. 

A 3.0l engine will always use more fuel, but many guys say over 30mpg which is respectable. I get an average of 28mpg with a bigger heavier car. 

The aquaplanning moment was pretty fun. The dangers of driving at high speed in the rain.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> It would amaze me if the Golf is much cheaper to insure. Everyone pays peanuts to insure he M135i.
> 
> I get quoted £200, so if the Golf is cheaper, it won't be by much.
> 
> A 3.0l engine will always use more fuel, but many guys say over 30mpg which is respectable. I get an average of 28mpg with a bigger heavier car.
> 
> The aquaplanning moment was pretty fun. The dangers of driving at high speed in the rain.


Did you prefer the BM or GTI ?


----------



## robertdon777

Word be nice to see the cheaper to Lease Golf R rather than the GTi PP against the M135i

Golf looked great in Tornado Red.


----------



## Kerr

> Soul boy 68;4464312]Did you prefer the BM or GTI ?


Since insurance doesn't come into consideration for me, neither does a few MPG, or a few inches in the rear seats.

All that extra power, 6 cylinders and RWD will always be of more interest to me.

The Golf seems to be very highly rated though.

Jezza was being a woose.


----------



## 182_Blue

robertdon777 said:


> Word be nice to see the cheaper to Lease Golf R rather than the GTi PP against the M135i
> 
> Golf looked great in Tornado Red.


Yes golf with performance pack is £27,120 , BMW 135i is £30,835 , golf R is £29,900,the R would be a fairer comparison, that said even though the 135i is faster for me in order of preference it would be R, GTi then the BMW.

Seeing the price of the AMG makes the R seem like a bargain !


----------



## 182_Blue

Hmmm, gone all boring now !


----------



## Ross

Black haired lass behind Hammond was stunning screw the cars lol


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> Hmmm, gone all boring now !


I switched channels straight after the GTI M135i review :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Ross said:


> Black haired lass behind Hammond was stunning screw the cars lol


I only tuned in to see the hot totti


----------



## Ross

Yup spied afew of them


----------



## chippy1970

Kerr said:


> He's on tonight. I've never watched Breaking Bad so no idea who he is. Hopefully a car but.
> 
> As before the Golf GTi PP and BMW M135i are on it. The Porsche 918 Spyder too.
> 
> A feature on cycling too.


He's just topped the leader board too.


----------



## Ross

The 918 sounds amazing


----------



## 182_Blue

Like the 918 !


----------



## R14CKE

Ross said:


> The 918 sounds amazing


Prefer the p1


----------



## Kerr

chippy1970 said:


> He's just topped the leader board too.


He wasn't the best of guests.

Has a stunning Cobra and the comment about loving Jezza's daughter and his reaction was funny.

The cycling bit dragged on a bit.

That Porsche was lovely though. A real show of technology.


----------



## chippy1970

Yeah I love the sound the 918 makes. I hate to say it as McLaren is local to me but the Porsche does look better. Have to wait until they do the head 2 head


----------



## chippy1970

Kerr said:


> He wasn't the best of guests.


Sorry I thought he was I was only half watching it.

Edit:
Or do you mean he was boring (now I've read your comment again)


----------



## Geordieexile

That 918 has just nudged its way to the top of my euro millions post-win car list!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Think I'll join ya


----------



## Kerr

chippy1970 said:


> Sorry I thought he was I was only half watching it.
> 
> Edit:
> Or do you mean he was boring (now I've read your comment again)


A bit flat and loved himself.

The conversation was a bit fragmented.


----------



## Prism Detailing

I think they need to drop the star in a reasonably priced car, its been done to death now !

I liked the Golf GTI and the Porsche 918 parts. Cycling bit was totally rubbish


----------



## Rayner

Prism Detailing said:


> I think they need to drop the star in a reasonably priced car, its been done to death now !
> 
> I liked the Golf GTI and the Porsche 918 parts. Cycling bit was totally rubbish


Agree, even more boring when it's someone you've never even heard of like tonight.


----------



## Kerr

Hopefully this will pick up tonight.

Not been that good so far.


----------



## b8-sline

Pure SH*TE !

Bring back the old Top Gear


----------



## possul

Not up to stratch. Been some laughs. Liked all the episodes so far though


----------



## Kerr

You can tell when they are up for it and enjoying it. They came across as a bit subdued themselves.

Fast and Fearless on now. It could be fun.


----------



## Chris_911

I'll admit to being in stitches with the horse incident but a lot of it was just embarrassingly bad. Clarkson being an idiot just for the sheer sake of it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Load of rubbish


----------



## kings..

I do wonder what the BBC will be like once people stop paying the licence fee!? If the BBC has to rely on other revenue streams shows like this which waste huge amounts of cash will cease to exist.


----------



## Kiashuma

Enjoyed it, but not as much at other "Xmas specials", like the Bolivia one.

Laughed at the horse and glue comment.


----------



## Starbuck88

For the first time, I was very disappointed in a TopGear special episode.

I always took TG on face value anyway as if you look back, there has always been quite a bit of silliness going on...anyway if it makes me laugh, if I felt like it was worth watching just for the entertainment value then I enjoy watching it.

I like the car reviews, I like the silly stuff. I don't like the star in a reasonably priced car parts though unless it's someone actually famous that I like. 

This episode though just wasn't funny apart from the Horse part. The only bit I felt was actually quite nice was the silence and reflection part at the war memorial.


----------



## Cookies

I've started getting fed up with it too. Hamster just tries way too hard to be funny, and as a result isn't. Clarkson is slowly becoming an exaggerated version of himself.

James May is just brilliant and I really find him very entertaining to watch, regardless of what he's doing.

They should just stop all the f4nnying around and get back to basics and show us some cars.

I love Graveyard Carz and Fast and Loud on SKY - bit of messing about but they are still about cars!

Cooks


----------



## GNshaving

Used to love it,Can't stand it now.


----------



## Exotica

It's soon likely to be axed. Shame as it was brilliant in its junior years.


----------



## Richf

Axed? Lol! Do you realise how much money this show makes?


----------



## kings..

Rich with the potential re-structure of the BBC everything will change... if they can no longer take money off every household where will their funding come from? I read that a BBC manager stated if they lose 1% of of licence payers that will equal £35million in lost revenue.

Have some of that! The BBC tax is all wrong anyway and I am glad the ministers are getting behind the restructure.


----------



## Richf

The money come from selling programs abroad TG does very well abroad


----------



## Kerr

Richf said:


> Axed? Lol! Do you realise how much money this show makes?


Top Gear in one of the BBC's most sellable products and has massive viewers over the world.

The rumours of it being axed have been said for years.

A few of the tabloid papers ran article a few weeks ago again fueling the rumour. They basically said that countless top BBC programmes *"could be axed within 5 years*.

Even the doom and gloom story allows potentially 5 years more.

Whilst millions of people still tune in every week I'm sure it's safe for a long time. I'm sure the budget would be cut long before ending the programme.

I'm sure one day the repetitive Top Gear is getting axed people will finally will be right one day.


----------



## Kerr

Far better tonight. I enjoyed that. 

Seems they just spread the filming over two episodes when it could and should have been one.


----------



## bigslippy

It steered away from informative and was entertaining with the usual slice of buffoonery


----------



## Soul boy 68

Bored with Top Gear, I see better on You Tube.


----------



## NelsonS

I thought this series has been pretty poor apart from the Mclaren round Spa and the Porsche round Yas Marina.


----------



## bidderman1969

i thought it was a good "special", getting used to the same kinda humour but in different guises, but i could say that about my own mates, its their character, just shows what a lot of us would want to do, and get paid for it. (well i know i would!) i think its a good mix tbh, in the old days, yes it was informative, but a bit boring, no real characters in there, and i believe it was losing viewers before being axed and then brought back in this kind of format


----------



## Exotica

How come it wasn't on yesterday?


----------



## Andyrat85

Series has finished was only 7 episodes this time round


----------



## Exotica

But two of them were Xmas specials?

So only five plus they mentioned the P1 v the Porsche head to head.


----------



## Kerr

The McLaren v Porsche is going to be a special show. 

It hadn't been filmed and it didn't sound as if it was certain either. I'm sure Jezza said that they hoped to get both cars down for filming at a later date.


----------



## Chris_911

Kerr said:


> The McLaren v Porsche is going to be a special show.
> 
> It hadn't been filmed and it didn't sound as if it was certain either. I'm sure Jezza said that they hoped to get both cars down for filming at a later date.


I'm doubtful that this programme will happen unless they find very helpful owners.

Worst series of TG so far for me.


----------

